# Day 152, still not dilated



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

This doe is driving me crazy. She has given me so many scares in the last month. I thought for sure she was aborting when she spent an entire day grinding her teeth and wouldn't eat but she got better. I though for sure she was about to deliver almost two weeks ago but she didn't. Now we're at day 152 and she's been pacing, pawing and vocalizing since last night.Getting up and down, hasn't slept all night (neither have I). Her ligs are gone, udder is big and tight, teats are full but she's not having contractions and she's not dilated at all. She's been standing on the stall rail to elevate her front end and trying to get them into position but I think they're just not cooperating with her. She's been getting lots of exercise and calcium and she got her BoSE shot 12 days ago. I'm not one for homeopathic remedies but I do have some red raspberry leaf and I was told it will help with contractions. Of course I don't want to encourage contractions if the kids aren't in position. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

are you positive about her due date?.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If her ligaments are gone and her udders tight I'd expect with in 24 hrs. I had a doe go 153 this year. Good Luck kidding.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

if you are worried - get a vet out or another experienced goat person to see her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

duh,,,,lol...makes since clearwtrbeach lol...I didnt even process she said her ligs were gone, bag is tight..Im thinking maybe she needs time lol..I need a nap..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a Nubian/boer and kiko/cross doe go to day 155 in the past. The Nubian/Boer doe typically goes overdue if she is having twins 2-5 days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Give her a little more time and get some rest.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Well she is a boer/alpine cross so maybe she trying to be true to her heritage. I'm not going to rush anything or call the vet as long as she's not in any distress (today anyway). She kidded on her own with triplets last year and twins as a FF so I was sure she would go early with triplets this year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Winky go take a nap, that'll get her going.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Winky go take a nap, that'll get her going.


Yep, I'll do that.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Having contractions. No discharge yet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

: ) wont be long now!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My doe just kidded on 151. She had ligs gone, babies dropped, udder tight, and everything last night, but no labor. We just woke up to some beautiful babies!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats on your kids! Someday I want to walk into the barn and see healthy kids without all the fuss. This doe is still having contractions, she can't lie down for more than a few seconds, she's pawing constantly but no pushing. I went in and she's partially dilated and I can feel her water bag but no kids. Something doesn't seem right.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Triplet doelings! Pics soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TRIPLET DOELINGS?! Lucky!!! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it was worth the wait!! congrats : ) now you can sleep


----------

